# Avulsion tip of thumb with cautery



## cbooker (Jul 29, 2009)

Patient came into office with an avulsion of the tip of his thumb.  Doctor performed a digital block of entire thumb and cauterized with a hyphercator for hemostasis.  Is there anything besides a regular E/M than can be billed?


----------



## mshorey (Oct 2, 2013)

*Cpc*

For avulsion on the tip of the finger you would assign 12001 for the simple wound repair. When a physician uses chemical cautery to stop the bleeding. The CPT Manual states that a simple laceration repair includes repair with chemical or electrocautery.

The CPT subsection notes under "simple repair" specifically state that a physician uses a simple repair when the wound is superficial and involves primarily the epidermis, dermis, or subcutaneous tissue without further significant involvement of deeper structures. This includes local anesthesia and chemical or electrocauterization of wounds not closed.


----------

